# Greek Fig Spoon Sweet Preserves



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

Buonasera, Good Evening,

Spoon sweets are a historical Asian Indian tradition which had started IN Greece, under the reign of Alexander The Great. At that time, sugar cost a fortune, and was called Indian Salt. The Greek Military had gone to India to obtain their own sugar cane to create their own sweets. In the 10th century, the Moorish tribes had brought sugar cane to the island of Crete, and later, to Sicilia and Andalusia, Mallorca and Levante, on the Iberian Peninsula. It wasn´t until the discovery of the Americas 1492, that Europeans had brought sugar cane to the Caribbean ( Cuba, Puerto Rico, San Salvador, & The Dominican Republic ) and later in 1515, Mexico. 


Greek Fig Spoon Sweet Preserves 

*** photo courtesy: Hellenic Ministry of Tourism and Foreign Trade ( see in Post 2 below ) 

500 grams of jar-red figs 
1 ounce or 30 ml. Brandy of choice
1/2 lemon zest 

1. drain the figs well and reserve the syrup, and quarter the figs. 

In a small bowl, combine the brandy, syrup and grated lemon zest.


2. add the figs back to the syrup and serve cold yogurt garnished with the figs in the brandy flavored syrup 

*** This can be made from fresh figs. 

Enjoy, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Photos of Greek Spoon Sweets*

Photo Courtesy: Hellenic Tourism and Foreign Trade Ministry


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 18, 2012)

Yummy 
I have prepared my fig marmelade and caramelised fig spoon sweet, I also have some figs frozen so I can make my pizzas and mezedes during the winter. 

Figs have many health benefits as they are a source of calcium and promote bone density. 
I also have heard that figs regulate blood pressure, cholesterol, protect against heart disease.  
the immune system has benefits from this fruit, so it is anti-cancer.

my caramelized fig spoon sweet recipe is not Greek but Croatian 

2 kilos fresh figs, washed and peeled

1 kg.sugar

1 lemon

Wash, peel of the green skin from the figs...place them in a big 5 liter pot, slice the lemon and put it with the figs, pour the sugar on the top, cover the pot and leave it over night. 

in the morning when you uncover the pot you will see the sugar has melted and looks like a water. 
put it on the stove, bring it to a boil and then simmer on very low temperature for 12 hours or untill the syrup is thick like honey. 

no need to stir, just lift the pot and shake it every hour. 

When the sweet ready pour it in sterilised jars, turn them uside down for 10 minutes. Store them in a dry dark and cold place.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Margi, thank you for the recipe and the photos look amazing


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> I have prepared my fig marmelade and caramelised fig spoon sweet, I also have some figs frozen so I can make my pizzas and mezedes during the winter.
> 
> Figs have many health benefits as they are a source of calcium and promote bone density.
> I also have heard that figs regulate blood pressure, cholesterol, protect against heart disease.
> ...



S, thank you, this sounds delicious


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

*Soulvaki & Kylie:  Fresh Figs & Dried Figs*

 Firstly, I wish to thank Souvlaki for her classic recipe and I shall definitely be preparing her´s for the birthday party of my younger daughter on the 21st ...

Kylie, is always complimentary and thanks again for your lovely message.

 Figs ...

Greek figs have been an important crop since time memorial ... All Greek figs to my knowledge are still hand picked and have been given a PDO, Protected Designation Origin. 

About 1/3 of Greek Figs are wild, and / or privately owned. 

I have encountered in our travels throughout Greece, that they are often prepared in Sykomaidha, a Fig Bread or halved and stuffed with almonds or wanuts and sprinkled with bay leaf and sesame seeds.  

They are also kneaded into a paste with Ouzo, and / or Mastic Liquor, Grape Must, Walnuts, Spices, fennel seeds, and zest. Fig Pies are prepared throughout Greece, with handed down recipes, thus, all vary from one bar to one bar or one family to another.

Healthy ...

Figs are one of Greece´s oldest foods. Long before invention of pockets in clothing, figs served to be a lunch for travellers, field workers, shepherds, the poor, etcetra ...  

They possess enormous quantities of energy boosting nutrients ...

Athletes gorged on them to give them extra added power and endurance without the addictive drugs or steroids.

Hannibal, packed figs and raisins to assist in providing food for his soldiers and elephants while battling with the Alps ... Both raisins and figs have been an essential part of these ancient civilizations. The Egyptians routinely uprooted their enemies trees and vines to quicken the surrender of their enemies ... 

The 1st mention of Figs, was documented in the year 2.700 B.C. on Sumerian stone tablets, in an area that stretched from Iran to France.

There are 700 types of Figs ... They are highly perishable and that is why they are dried ...

Hope that you have enjoyed a little brief historical notation ...

Kind regards and thanks for the valuable feedback and contribution and of course the recipe too which I am going to try out Souvlaki.

All my best.
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 19, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Yummy
> I have prepared my fig marmelade and caramelised fig spoon sweet, I also have some figs frozen so I can make my pizzas and mezedes during the winter.
> 
> Figs have many health benefits as they are a source of calcium and promote bone density.
> ...


Why did you pick the Croatian recipe Souvlaki?


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL Bolas, 
i thought food had no nationality? just joking. 

I came across this recipe, i liked the caramelised taste, sort of burnt sugar taste in this sweet.... so i am always preparing several jars. 

I also prepare greek fig marmalade


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2012)

Darn I wish we had figs here. Looks yum.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 20, 2012)

I ain't been down to the fig tree (it's too big to called a bush) since we lost my mother. I just ain't had the urge. My mother dearly loved figs, straight off the tree. I might stroll down there tomorrow and see if there is any left.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> LOL Bolas,
> i thought food had no nationality? just joking.
> 
> I came across this recipe, i liked the caramelised taste, sort of burnt sugar taste in this sweet.... so i am always preparing several jars.
> ...


Souv my wife is Croatian and her Mum makes it.
Have you been to Croatia?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Charlie D. :  Varieties of Spoon Treats*

Good Morning Charlie, Buon Giorno, 

Firstly, thanks for your feedback.

I would like to point out that in Greece, there are uncountable varieties of spoon treats or fruit, floral and herbal preserves.

Each island and each region produces different crops, and thus here are some other spoon sweet suggestions if you cannot get a hold of fresh figs or dried figs:

Santorini: Tomato

Peloponnese: Orange with Bergamot Herb

Crete: Grapes & / or Raisins combined or individually

Andros: Lemon with Lemon Zest

*** The Monasteries and Convents:

1) Rose Petals which are used at celebrations as a topping on Greek Cheesecakes 

2) Sour Cherries

3) Quince ( Membrillo )

4) Peaches with Orange & Orange Zest

5) Cherry 

Hope this assists.

Kind regards and best of luck with your festivities.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Hoot: Thanks for your contribution & feedback*

  Sounds like a wonderful idea. 

All my best for a wonderful August.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 21, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I ain't been down to the fig tree (it's too big to called a bush) since we lost my mother. I just ain't had the urge. My mother dearly loved figs, straight off the tree. I might stroll down there tomorrow and see if there is any left.


your mum had taste hoot.when food is good,don't mess with....like those crabs i've posted......just straight out the shell.keep it simple.
your post reminded me of when i was married.we owned an apartment on the algarve in portugal.the streets in the village and down to the harbour were lined with fig trees.used to pick them and eat them as we walked along,warm from the sun....pure nectar
there were lots of good times....but she did get to keep the apartment,darn it!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for your contribution H.C.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Hoot,

I wanted to mention that fresh figs go wonderfully with either goat cheese or ewe cheese Feta drizzled with a bit of reduced Moscatel, a white semi sweet wine ... Nice ... Lovely appetiser or dessert ... 

All my best,
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 21, 2012)

*croatia*



Bolas De Fraile said:


> Souv my wife is Croatian and her Mum makes it.
> Have you been to Croatia?



Yes I have travelled there. Plitvice lakes, Zagreb, and Dalmatian coast: Crikvenice and Krk island

wonderful country. 

I have visited Slovenia and Serbia, too.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Sounds like a wonderful idea.
> 
> All my best for a wonderful August.
> Margi.



Yes Margi  

a slice of bread, a slice of goat yellow or white cheese and a slice of fresh fig, nothing better to have for breakfast

I also like pizza with white goat cheese and figs, before servig a top it with slices of prosciutto, 

I think I tried this in Croatia, might as well be an Italian recipe? could you do some research on this? Croatians do have many Italian recipes


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Soulvaki,

It is very possible, it is Italian  ... Shall do and then post my findings.

Many French Provençal and Californians eat Goat Cheese with fresh figs too, and Sicilians and Andalusians ... Can be Persian, Turkish ?  I shall do a historical search and post the data.

Kindest. 
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2012)

the Italian have many Croatian recipes that they claim, just like they claim the Croatian Marco Polo.
I like Slovenia but I fell in love with Serbia last yr.
We spend a lot of time with family on Hvar.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Turkey, Egypt, Greece, Tunisia & Pakistan*

Buonasera Souvlaki,

Speaking of the origins of the Cimmon Fig, Ficus Carica the most common type of Fig variety; is indigenious to the Mediterranean, Middle Eastern, Tunisia in North Africa and neighboring Countries. 

Turkey is the world´s largest exporter according to several websites I have looked at.

The Spanish Conquerors had brought them to the Americas, in 1520 where they flourish in Mexico, California, New Orleans and the southwest and southeast of the USA.

They are extraordinairely high in calicum, postassium and iron.

I shall now proceed to research the combination of combining the fruit with cheese ... Though, it is very common, to see a Middle Eastern influence of combining sweet with sour and bitter in Spain, Greece and Turkey as well as Sicilia. 

I hope this assists you.
Kind regards. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 22, 2012)

Souvlaki, 

I had prepared a Fig Tapa earlier this morning 22nd at 11am, with fresh Ricotta sweetened, Proscuitto di Parma and fresh figs ... Real lovely. 

Some people use cream cheese verses the sweet ricotta. 

I sprinkled pinenuts on top of the concoction for texture and a varying cream color ... the fruit which I had spooned to a softer texture, placed a dollop or scoop of the cheese on top of the soft fig fruit, and the nuts on top and then wrapped a slice of ham around it ... held with toothpick ... Lovely with an aperitif.

Kind regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I ain't been down to the fig tree (it's too big to called a bush) since we lost my mother. I just ain't had the urge. My mother dearly loved figs, straight off the tree. I might stroll down there tomorrow and see if there is any left.



That is great that you have a fig tree Hoot...how nice and fresh, straight from the tree


----------



## ellen1159 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and I saw this thread while looking for any mention of fresh figs.  I've never eaten one and I would really like to expand my palate experience.  As an American, my experience eating figs was as the filling of a soft cookie.  I love the idea of a slice of fresh fig with goat cheese on bread for breakfast.  I know figs are loaded with vitamins and nutrients and fiber, and I'm interested in nutrition as well as taste.

Many years ago at a French restaurant in Santiago, Chile, a woman at my table ordered a ravishing dessert of fresh figs sauted tableside in butter, sugar and some kind of brandy or liquer, then spooned over vanilla ice cream.  I was instantly sorry I ordered the chocolate ganache cake and 23 years later I still dream of that dessert.

I would love to have some ideas for including fresh figs in salads, desserts or appetizers.  Thanks.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 6, 2012)

ellen1159 said:


> I would love to have some ideas for including fresh figs in salads, desserts or appetizers. Thanks.


 
*Fig and Prosciutto Pizza*​ 
2 pizza dough rounds
Cornmeal for sprinkling
2 tsp olive oil
1/2 tsp minced fresh garlic
2 pinches kosher salt
2 pinches black pepper
1 tsp chopped fresh rosemary
1/2 cup Fig Jam
4 ounces gorgonzola, crumbled, pea size
3 ounces thinly sliced prosciutto
 
preheat oven with baking stone to 500 F, one hour ahead. I prefer to use the BGE. When using it or the grill, the crusts are precooked. The flavor the hardwood charcoal adds enhances the overall flavor, IMO.Roll out each dough as thin as possible. Place on peal or pizza pan (if done in BGE/grill, place directly on grill grate that has been brushed with olive oil first). Cover surface with 1 tsp oil, 1/4 tsp garlic, 1 pinch each salt and pepper and 1/2 tsp rosemary (do this after pre-baking with BGE/grill method). Be sure to leave a 1 inch lip all the way around. Evenly dot pizzas with 1/4 cup fig jam and  2 ounces gorgonzola. Top with half of the prosciutto. Bake until browned, about 6-7 minutes (until cheese melts with BGE/grill method). Slice and serve immediately.
 
Fig Jam
1 tsp canola or vegi oil
3 shallots or equivalent mild, sweet onion 
1 cup red wine
1/4 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup veal or beef broth
3/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1 tsp fresh chopped rosemary
1/4 cup sugar
2 rounded cups, quartered mission figs
 
Heat medium skillet over medium high heat, add oil. add shallots and cook until softened. Deglaze pan with red wine and reduce by half. Add broths and vinegar and reduce by half. add rosemary and sugar. lower heat to low and cook until sugar has melted. Add figs and cook, continue cooking until mixture is the consistency of liquidy jam, about 10-12 minutes. Use immediately or refrigerate upto 5 days, covered.
 
If you want to make the dough yourself.
Pizza Dough
1/4 cup whole-wheat flour
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus addition as bench flour
2 tsp fresh yeast
2 tsp kosher salt
2 tsp sugar
2 tsp olive oil
1 1/3 cups luke warm water
 
In bowl of electric mixer fitted with dough hook, flours, yeast, salt and sugar. At low speed gradually add the oil and water. Knead on low speed until dough is smooth and firm, about 10 minutes. Divide dough into 4 balls, line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper. Place 2 balls on each sheet and cover with damp towel. Allow dough to rise in warm spot until doubled in size, about 2 hours. We cook all 4 crusts and freeze two. Gives us ready to go crusts for later.


----------



## Alex-Peter (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you so much for the recipe Margi Cintrano ♥♥♥


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 10, 2012)

In the south we have abundant fig trees (Brown Turkey and Celeste).  One of my favorites is fig preserves.  You can follow any internet recipe, but essentially its figs and sugar cooked down and canned.  Nothing better on hot butte toast.


----------

